
Tesla motors make classic Ferraris go faster - subsubsub
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48956000
======
rudiv
I believe Jaguar will convert an E-type for you (completely reversible) if you
happen to own an original. It's only a pipe dream for me, but it's nice to
know that as we stop using ICE we don't have to throw away all the beautiful
cars whose charm is just as much in their looks as in their performance.

~~~
noodlesUK
Yes, these are allegedly in some level of production(ish) as the E-type zero
[1]. They are absolutely beautiful and the interior looks like the starship
enterprise crossed with a bond car. I hope that this becomes an option with
more classic cars as electric becomes the preferred propulsion for fun cars.

[1] [https://www.jaguar.com/about-jaguar/jaguar-
classic/authentic...](https://www.jaguar.com/about-jaguar/jaguar-
classic/authentic-cars/e-type-zero.html)

~~~
clouddrover
Aston Martin has an electric conversion program as well:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PREftlfZuXA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PREftlfZuXA)

------
dsfyu404ed
In the 1950s and 60s wealthy car enthusiasts would (pay other people to) drop
the new state of the art big v8s into pre-war luxury cars, coupes, etc. etc.

This is just the modern equivalent. I'm not sure why the BBC is publishing an
article about it. The general idea of dropping in a modern power-train with
more power and less maintenance has been "a thing" for as long as some rich
people have liked classic cars.

Considering these cars only get used on weekends with clear weather, nothing
else planned and rarely get driven more than a couple hundred miles at a time
(for a bunch of reasons that should be immediately apparent to anyone who has
driven a classic car daily or long distance) electric conversions make perfect
sense. With gasoline engines these cars tend to be magnets for lack of use
problems. Converting to electric also makes good cores more available to the
people who want originality while making the converted vehicle more
conveniently usable for the people who want that so it's a win all around.

Edit: Lol, downvoted in <2min. I'm sorry (in the "sorry, not sorry" sense of
the word) I'm not going to be a fanboy and say this is the greatest thing
since sliced bread. This is something that people have been doing for a long
time that is moving upmarket and becoming more commercially available and is a
natural progression for this market niche because it is a fit for these users.

------
rurban
And put in an Audi E-Motor and it would be even more faster. Tesla doesn't
have the fastest engines, the Germans do. There's quite a difference in
technology. Tesla's are quite pedestrian compared to a Kessler e.g. But you
wouldn't be able to afford it, and they do make about 30 a year though.

------
joshu
This conversion probably makes a 308 a much less horrible car as well

~~~
davidgould
Sure were great looking though.

------
growlist
I'd love to do this with a VW T3 Syncro.

~~~
LeonM
Take a look at EVwest [0], they sell conversion kits. They even run an
electric VW bus as their shop truck [1].

[0] [https://evwest.com/catalog/](https://evwest.com/catalog/) [1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLRAQu0b8-o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLRAQu0b8-o)

~~~
growlist
Kit is for a T2, but perhaps it would fit a T3 also.

------
asteli
I wonder if it's possible to maintain the ability to charge at Superchargers
if you plan your conversion right.

------
steve_gh
Have you seen the new electric Lotus? It makes the Bugatti Veyron look
distinctly underpowered.

The price? If you have to ask...

------
RickJWagner
That's awesome. If ever I happen into a ton of money, this would be on my
list.

------
ggm
e-Triumph Herald.. priceless.

